# New Jake Gyllenhaal Movie



## LuckyGirl3513 (Oct 29, 2009)

Check out this trailer...Looks intense!


----------



## Superkaz (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes very intense. R rating too?


----------



## User67 (Nov 2, 2009)

Definitely on my to see list!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Nov 5, 2009)

A new trailer! Makes is seem more like a thriller than the first.. Dont you think Jake Gyllenhaal and Toby Maguire make really convincing brothers?


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 17, 2009)

This does look intense - Tobey Maguire was almost unrecognizable to me when I first saw the trailer.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 19, 2009)

i cannot see the trailor! my computer sucks! is this the one they have commercials for on TV?


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 20, 2009)

I really like Natalie Portman and the movie seems really interesting. I will definitely be seeing this, along with Precious.


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't wait to see this movie!


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Nov 20, 2009)

that looks really good ! Im sure I'll be blubbering like an idiot in the theater. Military stuff always gets me going.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Nov 23, 2009)

Annnd oscar buzz! This movie is gonna be amazing!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuckyGirl3513* 

 
_Dont you think Jake Gyllenhaal and Toby Maguire make really convincing brothers?_

 
The funny thing is for some reason I always get these 2 mixed up.  So when I heard they were starring in a movie as brothers I thought it was the perfect casting!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 3, 2009)

*The Brothers movie*

I seen the previews for this and it looks like a really good movie.omfg! I wish I was Natalie Portman. She gets to play the wife of Jake Gyllenhal and Tobey Mcguire. I think they are both freaken hot. Any thoughts?  Are you going to see this?


----------



## chynegal (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: The Brothers movie*

i have been seeing the previews too and i cant wait to see it. i think she is married to tobey and him and jake are best friends. they think tobey dies in the war and they go to each other for comfort and end up getting together and he then returns after they think he is dead


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: The Brothers movie*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f222/n...-movie-152765/


----------



## sierrao (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: The Brothers movie*

i wanna see this movie cuz it reminds me of how my ex faked that he died during combat in iraq


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: The Brothers movie*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sierrao* 

 
_i wanna see this movie cuz it reminds me of how my ex faked that he died during combat in iraq_

 
are you serious? That is sooo mean. Why put someone thru all that??


----------



## Jinni (Dec 3, 2009)

It's an American version of a Danish movie with Connie Nielsen and a couple of other very good Danish actors. I thought the original was great. I hope this new version will be as well.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_It's an American version of a Danish movie with Connie Nielsen and a couple of other very good Danish actors. I thought the original was great. I hope this new version will be as well._

 
Well you'll appreciate this review then.. It says "Brothers is arguably the most successful remake of a foreign film since Martin Scorsese reworked Infernal Affairs into The Departed and won the Oscar."


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm going to see this on Saturday!!  Will post a review.  From everything I've seen and heard it looks like it's going to be a good one!


----------



## Jinni (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuckyGirl3513* 

 
_Well you'll appreciate this review then.. It says "Brothers is arguably the most successful remake of a foreign film since Martin Scorsese reworked Infernal Affairs into The Departed and won the Oscar."_

 
That is a great review. Thank you for linking it. Can't wait to see the movie!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 5, 2009)

Just saw the movie this morning and it was great...very powerful.  I don't know how it stacks up to the original as I have not seen it but this one was really well acted.  Toby really lost a lot of weight to play this character and was totally freaky!  I would say that it was a very sobering movie.

Makes you think about the families and people who are sent off to war.  You can't go through that and come back unchanged; I don't care who you are.  With so many people fighting overseas it's hard not to know someone whi has been affected by something like that.

My grandfather (who is British) was a POW in WWII for 3 years.  His family was told he was dead and they even had a funeral and had a grave and headstone for him.  When he came home he was never the same and to this day he has refused to talk about what happened with anyone.  He became an alcoholic and was for most of his life.  He is still alive and still has never uttered a word about what went on.  I think this is to protect himself and his family.  I shutter to think about what actually happened.

We need to treat our vets better and have better facilities in place to treat not only the physical wounds but also the emotional ones.  After all it is because of them that we are still here.  This movie helps to bring this back to people's attention which is well needed.

My thoughts go out to those serving and the families they leave behind...thank you...


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 6, 2009)

i saw it last night. it was very good. very powerful and sobering. its also kind of not what the trailer leads you to believe (i hate it when they do that!).


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 7, 2009)

i have read reviews on this in the paper, mostly bad.. how was it different? it appeared it had less to do with his family back home? i still want to see it.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 7, 2009)

well i dont want to ruin the movie for anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i would definitely reccommend it. it was hard to watch at times, because it was so realistic in my opinion. my friend that saw it complained that it seemed like there were times when the characters were just sitting there not saying anything...and i was like well that's how things happen in real life. you know? i mean, people have awkward silences at the dinner table. also the scenes from the war were really hard to watch, but they don't show too much explicitly.
plus i thought the acting was really good. even natalie portman does a good job of just playing like an average all-american woman, which i thought was kind of a departure for her since she likes to go after more eccentric roles. tobey maguire (sorry idk how to spell his name) definitely did a very find job. when he comes back, its very uncomfortable to watch his character. which i definitely think the writers and director do on purpose, they want it to be hard to watch someone with PTSD and all these other things going on because that's honest. i also think they want it to be hard to watch so people will sit back and wonder 'what is going on in this man's head?' because we don't really know and none of us (okay maybe a very few people who have actually been through the same things he went through) really could ever understand that.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 22, 2010)

i finally saw this movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really enjoyed it.. i do think the trailors were misleading but it was still very good.
i did not find it disturbing but i can see how some would (it takes a lot for movies to bother me).  i really did enjoy this movie, though


----------

